# Sad news this morning



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Sad news to wake up to, this morning.


FlyDubai plane crashes in Russia, 61 dead | GulfNews.com


----------



## Durise (Mar 1, 2016)

This is a very sad news. I was just wondering what are families are going through of the people died because of that crash.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Very sad.


----------



## ameliebrwn (Jan 18, 2016)

RIP all those souls :-(


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Too early to speculate BUT....

The captain had never landed there before
It's a notoriously difficult airport
During the 2 hours they spent in the air between the first and second attempt at least one Aeroflot flight diverted
Why did the (Cypriot) pilot attempt to land? he had 6,000 flying hours?

RIP to everyone, I'nm thinking this will be blamed on the weather (DIVERT) and human error.


----------



## Stakehouse (Jun 14, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> The captain had never landed there before
> It's a notoriously difficult airport


It doesn't really matter if the CPT had been there before. What makes you assume the airport is difficult? I don't really agree- no high terrain in the area and not a difficult approach.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Stakehouse said:


> It doesn't really matter if the CPT had been there before. What makes you assume the airport is difficult? I don't really agree- no high terrain in the area and not a difficult approach.


Unpredictable weather, take a look at PPRuNe.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> Unpredictable weather, take a look at PPRuNe.


So far I've assumed a stall and/or microburst, but a stall is almost guaranteed given the wreckage and (presumed) angle on that video.


----------



## BigAndyD (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm guessing that you're not an aviation professional.


----------



## Stakehouse (Jun 14, 2015)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> So far I've assumed a stall and/or microburst, but a stall is almost guaranteed given the wreckage and (presumed) angle on that video.


I think so too. Looks like an uncorrected, or overcorrected nose up moment after applying TOGA. A/C was light, too. Not full pax load, not much fuel remaining after flight and 2 hours in the holding.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

er he had over 2 hours of fuel left. People need tos top speculating until the official reports come out.


----------



## Stakehouse (Jun 14, 2015)

Chocoholic said:


> er he had over 2 hours of fuel left. People need tos top speculating until the official reports come out.


I didn't say the problem was fuel starvation. But circling for 2 hours burnt fuel. And the affect of applying go around power to a plane that is lighter is different than to a heavier plane.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Chocoholic said:


> er he had over 2 hours of fuel left. People need tos top speculating until the official reports come out.


Which will be 100% accurate of course..... 

Crew friend of mine said (snip).....


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Stakehouse said:


> I think so too. Looks like an uncorrected, or overcorrected nose up moment after applying TOGA. A/C was light, too. Not full pax load, not much fuel remaining after flight and 2 hours in the holding.


From the video an uncorrected nose-up and a stall seems more likely, but an over-corrected one, leading to a loss of spatial awareness and CFIT is just as plausible. I'm speculating, but I expect whatever the report says, it'll be summed as: adverse weather conditions indirectly contributing to pilot error. The flight crew will probably be found responsible for poor CRM (not diverting, etc.), and ultimately the airline responsible for pressuring them due to their rostering and general commercial pressures. I'm hoping that since it will foreign regulators, they won't go easy on FZ and brush it under the rug.

Whilst it might be RT which is generally a joke of a news source, there's a former FZ Captain ripping into them about their rostering. Knew it was bad, but didn't realise it was that bad. This supports some people posting on that forum ripping into two members of their senior leadership: the initials make it easy to figure out whom they refer to.


----------



## BigAndyD (Apr 19, 2013)

Before you continue writing stuff you know little about, CFIT is controlled flight into terrain, which this almost certainly wasn't. It was uncontrolled. 

Whilst I'm sure it's fascinating to try and speculate from your armchair, I'd rather you let the investigation team provide the actual facts and their much more considered professional opinion as to the likely course of events.

I'm sure I'm not the only one with a professional interest in the accident who despairs at some of the drivel that is making it's way onto the web and into the media.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

BigAndyD said:


> Before you continue writing stuff you know little about, CFIT is controlled flight into terrain, which this almost certainly wasn't.


Correct.



BigAndyD said:


> It was uncontrolled.


Very likely to be uncontrolled and why I said the alternative seems more likely.



BigAndyD said:


> I'd rather you let the investigation team provide the actual facts and their much more considered professional opinion as to the likely course of events.


You're an utter genius at these matters, but the nuances of the English language appear lost on you.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Correct.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And belief in the accuracy of the report that will exonerate FlyDubai and blame it all on Pilot Error.....


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> And belief in the accuracy of the report that will exonerate FlyDubai and blame it all on Pilot Error.....


Depends on who's report is the official one, and what access to data the other agencies and authorities have. I wouldn't expect the NTSB to pull their punches ...


----------

